# ello all



## tarzan (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, My name is Justin. I studied Northern Dragon Kung(Lung Jop Pai) and Southern dragon(Loong Ying  		Mor Kiu) for about 2 1/2 years under Sifu Rex McCoy http://www.lungjoppai.com/ 

I currently live in NJ outside of Atlantic City. I haven't had any formal training since I left the area of Sifu Rex's school about 3 years ago. 

 For what ever reason I am currently very interested in BaGuaZhang and all Tiger forms. 

 If anyone has any personal experiences of good schools in my area I'd love to hear them. 
 Thanks, an I'll see everyone around. 
 Justin


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## stickarts (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## morph4me (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Justin, welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Aug 17, 2008)

tarzan said:


> Hi everyone, My name is Justin. I studied Northern Dragon Kung(Lung Jop Pai) and Southern dragon(Loong Ying          Mor Kiu) for about 2 1/2 years under Sifu Rex McCoy http://www.lungjoppai.com/
> 
> I currently live in NJ outside of Atlantic City. I haven't had any formal training since I left the area of Sifu Rex's school about 3 years ago.
> 
> ...



Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 17, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Justin and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## bowser666 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Drac (Aug 17, 2008)

Greetings Tarzan and Welcome to MT....


----------



## jkembry (Aug 18, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

